# any reviews on Brit Care Junior Large? uk



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

For a long time i was looking for hypo-allergenic food for my dog. Not because he has allergy but i find ingredients more suitable for dogs. He wouldn't eat anything like that, sticking to Baker's dry food which i think is very poor quality. I received a little taster for him, as it was new brand coming in our pet shop. And he liked it, so for last month i'm feeding him on it. Luckily without any problems,
Have anyone tried it?
I was looking for better dry food as better quality wet food is too expensive to feed 35kg dog, so the one he gets in the morning with portion of dry food is Butcher's


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Food choices in the UK are pretty poor with the exception of an Italian brand called Farmina N&D. I would look into that food.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Look into the good that was mentioned. At the same time, see how your dog does. Many people have seen dogs get sick on really expensive foods and do well on mediocre food. All dogs are different a if they seem healthy it may not be the worst thing to keep with it until more options are available 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

where can you buy thius product in UK?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

This stuff? http://www.brit-petfood.com/products/dogs3/superpremium7/food3/dry6/brit-care-junior-large-breed-lamb-rice/ Go for it, seems like a decent enough food.

Other than it is too high in calcium and phosphorus like most kibbles the only questionable ingredient is 'natural flavor'. Farmina large breed puppy would give my dog 300% of his calcium requirement where Brit would be giving him 270% of that requirement. I would prefer to give any pup more protein than is in the Brit though. Perhaps mixing in an egg or some meat once a day would be a good idea.

Farmina large breed puppy. http://www.farmina.com/?q=en/content/product/chichen-pomegranate-large-breed-puppy According to the link on the website it isn't available in the UK.

My dog definitely isn't a large breed or a pup. I convert the number of calories he needs per day into grams of food and multiply that by the percentage of calcium in the food. Max needs 600 calories a day which conveniently means he needs 1 gram of calcium a day, even I don't forget that number! The percentage stated only helps if the calories per kilogram are the same in the kibbles. Farmina is lower in calories per kilogram than Brit so even though the percentage of calcium looks lower you would need to feed more of it and thus be feeding your dog more calcium.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I would not trust the kcal number on that Brit food. There is no way a 14% fat food would have more calories than an 18% fat food. It is mathematically impossible.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

yes it's this one.
I must say i'm good with human nutrition knowledge, but *i have no clue what it looks like when it comes to dogs. Can you recommend any reliable source of information?*

Dexter will turn 15 months in two weeks, so i would rather look for junior food than puppy food. Definitely still growing but much slower now. I'm pretty happy his appetite improved a lot, as previously he was really fussy about food and eating at all. I have no idea what did they feed him before, but looking at the beginning of our ownership (we got him when he was 10 months old), he probably was fed a lot of the time from their plate with kids;p
Dex is Labrador Retriever x German Shepherd, standing 64cm tall at shoulder at the moment and 32kg weight. I assume he won't grow taller any more, vet said i might expect maybe 1-2cm, but definitely he still has some space to grow overall, until he reaches full maturity. That's why i prefer to look for food designed for large breed under 2 years old, to help with right development.
He refused many other brands of food, so i'm pretty happy there's something he likes to eat. He's not really interested in food and my vet said he's just this type of dog that will eat as much as he needs and nothing above. Well unless it's our food, sometimes i treat him with chicken or egg. Mainly he gets Brit care (he has access to dry food all day actually, eats when hungry, usually interested in the evening or at night. Just the amount of food i control, which is not really necessary with this kind of dog) and then in the morning and evening he will get additional can of wet food, which he loves but does not have very good nutritional value ("butcher's tripe"). He is young big and active pup, so people expect i spend a fortune on his food but up to this point not really. it's just lately he started gaining some more appetite.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

To be honest, if you have limited choices, and in the UK that is the case, I would just go with one of the Royal Canin formulas. It is not worth knocking your head against the wall. Royal Canin has enormous expertise with large breed dogs.

If you lived in the USA your head would spin with choices.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> To be honest, if you have limited choices, and in the UK that is the case, I would just go with one of the Royal Canin formulas. It is not worth knocking your head against the wall. Royal Canin has enormous expertise with large breed dogs.
> 
> If you lived in the USA your head would spin with choices.


Honestly this is one of foods he refused...... and don't ask me why


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

wait him out, he will eat after he learns a good lesson


----------

